# 31.5” skim blade skipping spots



## Nzain1 (6 mo ago)

Hey! I just bought a 31.5” marshal pro skim blade. I am making a flat ceiling. I rolled the mud on with a 30mm sleeve but when I go to smooth it out it’s missing spots and giving me skips.

I’m using synko lite line. I tried keeping the mud close to as trick as our of the box as well as tried thinning it down some and still getting skips.

Not to sure if this is just normal or not.

Anyone have an experience with this or know what’s going on here?


----------



## Yunggranmassa (Oct 9, 2021)

First picture looks like you may have laid the blade too flat and left mud. Second one looks like there was not enough mud to carry the blade across the surface, and hollows were left behind. 
Is you're skim blade a rigid, steel blade? Other than that, stuff happens and you overlooked it until it dried. You'll develop an eye for defect in your work the more you skim, and you'll know to add a bit of mud and wipe it again. It'll never be perfect tho, no matter how good you get. Ode to the touch up gods


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I think you got the angle wrong lol, the blade bends a bit with pressure and the shape of the handle bends it just right so it makes a good even pressure. Sorry you probably just need to practice a bit more. Use a light when you glaze if you can so it's easier to notice any bad sport you need to run the blade over with again.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Touchup all the crap you left. Then skim it again properly this time. Why not use a smaller blade that you can manage? A 24" or 18" blade?


----------



## Angela224 (6 mo ago)

Thanks for sharing this informative and educative post.
check for more info


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

I know what’s going on anything over 24 messes up to much stick with the 24 it’s good enough way easier I got the big ones 48 32 they collect dust in my garage .


----------

